# Watching British TV in Barcelona



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

We have arrived in Castelldefels to live for 2 years. I have bought with me a smart TV, Sony Bravia, Apple TV and IPads, we have internet which gives us 40 odd free channels, 3 of which are English, Disney, dscovery and paramount. I have managed to stream British channels via applie TV with 'Filmon' but quality isn't good. Has anyone got any tips (I'm not great techy). Always an option to get satellite but will this give us the BBC, ITV etc, plus boys want the sports channels ? I have a BT sports contract too in UK ? Thanks


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

if i were you i would seek out british/irish people and ask them about satellite tv .i think uk tv bbc-itv etc is available with a satellite dish where you are . look up your local tv shop or installers and they will let you know very quickly.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The majority of Sky channels will be available to you using a "smallish" dish.

BBC ITV C4s and Fives, and BT Sports HD (maybe soon BT Sports SD also), are on the UK beam, which is weak in your area, and so needs at least a 2.4m dish to receive.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I live not too far away from you. I wouldn't go down the satellite route, 2.4m dia dishes aren't easy to accommodate! But a good internet connection is do-able and probably your best bet. Or get used to the tv channels here. Or don't bother watching it, which is my preferred option.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

The main freeview UK channels are not only on the Astra Satellite, they are also on the Intelsat 907 satellite, at 27.5degW. By 'main UK channels' I mean BBC1-3, ITV London, C4, Film4+1 and many others (full list here: Intelsat 907 at 27.5°W - LyngSat).

Intelsat 907 can be received in the Barcelona area with an 80cm dish, but 90cm is better, but you will need a receiver that can handle the high symbol rate and BISS encryption. The cheapest is probably the Icecrypt S1600, currently available on Amazon for £49.99.

Wibs


----------



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you, I do have a dish on my roof but don't know how to connect it to my TV ?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Chantelle505 said:


> Thank you, I do have a dish on my roof but don't know how to connect it to my TV ?


Then it is best if you contact a local installer to point the dish at Intelsat 907 for you and connect it to an Icecrypt receiver (buy your own from Amazon, as local installers often charge much more).

Wibs


----------

